# My girl has mastered "wait"!!!!



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, she's so cute and such a good girl. I think that is one of the cutest obedience trials.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Yeah Bella! That was very impressive, she's is very cute and smat!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

so cute! thanks for sharing!! and what a good mama you must be!! (it's nice to see some happy times on here - i keep finding/reading the puppy problems and the sad situations!!)


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Siques said:


> so cute! thanks for sharing!! and what a good mama you must be!! (it's nice to see some happy times on here - i keep finding/reading the puppy problems and the sad situations!!)


+1 the top 10 posts are all sad posts 

Great video, beautiful puppy


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank's everyone!!! 

I HAVE MORE GOOD NEWS TOO!!!!
Bella was experiencing some crazy resource guarding. My husband and I cannot afford to go to a behaviorist at this point, so I have been working very hard with her to discourage and get rid of this behavior...well, things have gotten so much better in the past couple weeks, I almost cannot believe it! She even gives me things now! She hasn't growled in awhile, just get's her eyes, and I get firm with her and do what I do and BAM, she gives me the thing she has.

And she's a PRO at trading! Trades no matter what she has!!!


----------

